# New chickens



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Less than a week now until I pick up my two eleven week old lavender araucana's and I cannot wait, if anyone has any advise on them I'd love to hear :0)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Post pics when you get them! That's my advice.  (We LOVE pictures here.)  Other than that, love them and enjoy them.  Sweet breed and good foragers too! You're going to just adore them!!!


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't wait, I hope they aren't too bossed about by my pekins, I will definitely add some photos next weekend here are a few of my other girls...


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay to the new chicks! I love your girls, beautiful!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

What made you choose lavender araucanas? I'm always curious to know why people select breeds.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

OOooo, I just want to see what a lavender araucana looks like!!

Love the photos.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You're girls are gorgeous Roslyn!!! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely compliments! 

Hi Keith the random reasoning behind my choice with the araucana was that I shared 4 large fowls with a friend but she has since taken these to keep at her house rather than share on the allotment, so I decided to expand my chickens home from a purpose built coop to a converted shed and large run, I figured that I could house 2 large fowl with them, but as my 5 girls are all bantams I wanted a breed that was very docile as I am bully free with girls and want it to stay that way, so I few a few breeds in mind, but what really swung it for me is firstly they are grey and secondly they lay blue eggs! And that was how the decision was made in my messy head :0)


----------



## LeaLea+thechucks (Nov 12, 2012)

*Found you!*

Howdy! It took me all of five seconds to find you littleZo!! Leanne


----------



## LeaLea+thechucks (Nov 12, 2012)

Found you! 

Howdy! It took me all of five seconds to find you littleZo!!! Leanne


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Leanne!!!! Hellooooo xxx


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful Birds! Love the brown coloring.


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

chickflick said:


> Beautiful Birds! Love the brown coloring.


Thank you :0)


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Here are my baby girls, one 11 weeks and one 12 hope they aren't too cold on their first night!! Both are still unnamed :0)


----------

